# What is in your Vendor's hand?



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)

We have some epic Hand/Desk checks here on the forum. But apart from guys like @GSM500 , @JurgensSt and @Sickboy77 , we don't really get to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on. Most, if not all, of them vape (well at least I hope the Juice Makers do  )

In a sense, the vendors are mostly spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, having access to the latest and greatest mods before most of the general public.

I think it would be interesting to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on and why they like that specific kit. Share a little insight into your personal vaping journey/experience with us dear Vendors/Blenders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## CJB85 (30/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We have some epic Hand/Desk checks here on the forum. But apart from guys like @GSM500 , @JurgensSt and @Sickboy77 , we don't really get to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on. Most, if not all, of them vape (well at least I hope the Juice Makers do  )
> 
> In a sense, the vendors are mostly spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, having access to the latest and greatest mods before most of the general public.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on and why they like that specific kit. Share a little insight into your personal vaping journey/experience with us dear Vendors/Blenders.


Just wait till you see the tricked out Ether the guys from Sir Vape are using...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## AKS (30/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We have some epic Hand/Desk checks here on the forum. But apart from guys like @GSM500 , @JurgensSt and @Sickboy77 , we don't really get to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on. Most, if not all, of them vape (well at least I hope the Juice Makers do  )
> 
> In a sense, the vendors are mostly spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, having access to the latest and greatest mods before most of the general public.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on and why they like that specific kit. Share a little insight into your personal vaping journey/experience with us dear Vendors/Blenders.


Great idea for a thread this!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/20)

A brief case

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

Also think it is a great idea, come on show us what you are selling because you use it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

I have moved this thread into the "Who has Stock" forum because Vendors are not allowed to punt in the normal threads.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Also think it is a great idea, come on show us what you are selling





Rob Fisher said:


> I have moved this thread into the "Who has Stock" forum because Vendors are not allowed to punt in the normal threads.



Not trying to give an advertising platform, they have their own subforum where they can and do their marketing. Vendors/Blenders are vapers too. A lot of them are not using mods simply to further their sales (or other dubious intentions) They have their favourite / daily banger setups that stay with them. They also have a favourite atty / mod. It would just be interesting to see what they are vaping on. But if the thread is an issue, we can close it. Let me know and I'll remove it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not trying to give an advertising platform, they have their own subforum where they can and do their marketing. Vendors/Blenders are vapers too. A lot of them are not using mods simply to further their sales (or other dubious intentions) They have their favourite / daily banger setups that stay with them. They also have a favourite atty / mod. It would just be interesting to see what they are vaping on. But if the thread is an issue, we can close it. Let me know and I'll remove it.



No, it's cool... would be interesting to see the real stuff they use and not just what they are selling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/20)

Vendors scrambling to open stock for pics lol

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/20)

Very interested to see what our local Blenders are vaping on as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (1/12/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Vendors scrambling to open stock for pics lol



Great. Maybe they will actually put proper descriptions on websites as a result. Not the stock copy and paste from manufacturers.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/12/20)

The chaos crew being abused today at Inkd








Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt (1/12/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Vendors scrambling to open stock for pics lol



Luckily you know what my table looks like most of the time

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (1/12/20)

JurgensSt said:


> The chaos crew being abused today at Inkd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come take some clear wraps for those 21700s on the left

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/12/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Come take some clear wraps for those 21700s on the left



I need to change the wrapping, just been to lazy. The mod is in it's sleeve 99% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/20)

Let's get this thread going, tagging some vendors/blenders

@Rooigevaar 
@DizZa 
@Richio 
@DougP 
@BumbleBee 
@Downtown Vapoury 
@YeOldeOke 
@Frostbite
@BoogaBooga
@Geoff 
@Imperator 
@Flavour world Sa 
@Hoosain 
@ShaneW 
@eviltoy 
@Sash 
@method1 
@Vapington
@Paulie 
@BaD Mountain 
@Ahmed Kara 
@TFM 
@Pho3niX90 
@VanillaVape 
@Bronnie
@Zeki Hilmi 

Show us your go-to setup, your old-faithful. Don't be afraid, consumers don't bite! (Ok I can't vouch for all of them, my bad)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sash (1/12/20)

Hey guys

Testing out something I have been working on. Using a vaporesso GenX, Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA, some Quad Core Aliens from @Crafted Coils and Cotton Bacon V2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/12/20)

This has been my go to setup for just over 2 years as you can see by the wear and tear from daily use
Red Hexohm v3 with a goon 1.5, 0.2 Nano Aliens and a twisted tip at around 90-100W.
For smack in the face flavour and smoothness you can’t beat it IMO. Just a pity the Hexohms are so hard to come by nowadays or I would definitely have a 2nd setup like this but with an RTA.

I’ve been stuck on desserts for a good few months and these are my tops at the moment... both are must tries for any dessert lover. Marshmallow Caramel, Toffee, Butter Cookie by Drool(Nostalgia) and Crumb Cake by Paper Planes. Other desserts in rotation are Frosteez, Invasion, Drool Marshmallow Mint and Miss Daisy.

I’ve used just about all the pod systems that we sell and the drag X is definitely my favourite, with the 0.15 coil. My sweet spot is 24W with 12mg DL.

Hexohm is used most of the time and the Drag X for any place that requires a bit of discretion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (1/12/20)

Sash said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Testing out something I have been working on. Using a vaporesso GenX, Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA, some Quad Core Aliens from @Crafted Coils and Cotton Bacon V2
> 
> ...


Sleek looking setup that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Luckily you know what my table looks like most of the time


yeah .... my favorite vendor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/20)

Today's juice of choice, I am obsessed with the drag s, have 3 of them on rotation, not really a fan of fruity flavours in general but I left all my juice at home so I had to dig into the samples

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (1/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We have some epic Hand/Desk checks here on the forum. But apart from guys like @GSM500 , @JurgensSt and @Sickboy77 , we don't really get to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on. Most, if not all, of them vape (well at least I hope the Juice Makers do  )
> 
> In a sense, the vendors are mostly spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, having access to the latest and greatest mods before most of the general public.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see what our local Juice Makers / Vendors are vaping on and why they like that specific kit. Share a little insight into your personal vaping journey/experience with us dear Vendors/Blenders.



Great idea for a thread @Dela Rey Steyn !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (1/12/20)

My daily drivers...

Voopoo Argus GT mod
Zeus X Mesh RTA
Vandy Vape SS 316 200 grit mesh 
Dischem Softi Cotton Balls
46 watts @ 0.18 ohm


Red Mod - My own chocolate vanilla cupcake
Green Mod - Blackcurrent Lychee Ice..published recipe from Black Vapor.

Both these flavours have been tweeked for use on the SS mesh.

Mesh is also cut to a none standard size for better flavor and airflow 








Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/12/20)

Right now I enjoy using the Argus Air so much that I have three of them. 
I am also playing with the Vthru and testing out Luxe PM40
All of these running on Good Boy 9mg

Then when I crave the some clouds I bring out the Argus GT with the new Dead Rabbit SE firing Bearded Viking 3mm Hybrid Aliens and vaporizing one of my favorite juices Drool Marshmallow Mint Butter Cookie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (3/12/20)

DougP said:


> My daily drivers...
> 
> Voopoo Argus GT mod
> Zeus X Mesh RTA
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)

He is a "Blender" @Hooked, Blends of Distinction 
http://blends-sa.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (3/12/20)

Yoohooo @Hooked






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Ahmed Kara (3/12/20)

Hey Vape Fam, This is my everyday setup. Not into all the fancy and hi end stuff anymore as I used to have but this setup of mine is my everyday good to go setup. A Vaporesso Xtra with my favourite nic salt of all time, IVG Riberry 30MG. Keeps me going for the whole day. The flavour I get out of this small device is good enough for me on a daily basis. Hope everyone is having a lekker day!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/20)

DougP said:


> Yoohooo @Hooked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh youuuuuuuu  . I must have been having a brain-fog day! So sorry @DougP !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Hooked (5/12/20)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> View attachment 215822



Absolutely beautiful @Zeki Hilmi!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/12/20)

Besides the XROS, which is my go to vape and hangs around my neck all day on the amazing lanyard (which is also a USB charger cable), I spend most days testing the deluge of new devices and tanks sent to us by manufacturers with each new shipment. My current juice is Spook Manic Mango on Ice 3mg and Boss Caramel Coffee 25mg. Plus I’ve been busy with another project which I take delivery of on Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (7/12/20)

Tagging @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

